# Yurt for sale on Craigslist



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

If only I had the money to get it.....

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/rfs/371660313.html

I really really really want a yurt.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Okay, but who builts the yurt with a deck before they have the property they plan to put it on?







:


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

my neighbor just built a yurt.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo* 
Okay, but who builts the yurt with a deck before they have the property they plan to put it on?







:

they were probably doing like a owner finance on the land or something.. I could see where the land deal falls through even after you have been living there awhile..


----------



## mossimo12 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sounds like just what my husband and I have been looking for. Too bad we bought a house already....

Sarah


----------

